# Job seekers benefit - pension benefit



## laila (14 Oct 2008)

Unemployed. When signing on for job seekers benefit or allowance is that reckonable for the contributory pension. I am worried that I will not have enough contributions when I get to 66. Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Oct 2008)

*Re: Job seekers benefit*

When "signing on" you will get a credited contribution every week, which counts for your yearly average for pension purposes. You need 260 paid contributions (520 from 2012) as a first condition to qualify for pension.


----------



## FutureProof (14 Oct 2008)

*Re: Job seekers benefit*

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...yments/unemployed-people/jobseekers-allowance


----------



## Ann1 (14 Oct 2008)

Hi Welfarite


> When "signing on" you will get a credited contribution every week, which counts for your yearly average for pension purposes. You need 260 paid contributions (520 from 2012) as a first condition to qualify for pension.



(New to this so bear with me) My understanding is that if you reach the age of 66 on on before April 5th 2012 you need 260 contributions. My brother reaches the age of 66 in May 2012  and has been told  he will need 560 contributions. I was not aware of this and I think quite a few people my age may not be aware of how the age element kicks in. Could any one confirm this info for me. This is a brillant site.


----------



## twofor1 (14 Oct 2008)

Have a look here  www.welfare.ie/publications/sw112.html#4


----------



## laila (14 Oct 2008)

Hi blacksheep, Just to clarify you say that the credits that you get when on Jobseekers benefit are - " are reckonable for Pension purposes provided you have sufficient paid contributions" do you mean that the Jobseekers benefit credits would not contribute to 520 credits minimum I will need? Does one get credits when on Job seekers allowance as well? - have looked on citizens advice but it is not clear to me. Thanks.


----------



## justsally (14 Oct 2008)

When applying for a social welfare contributory pension you must meet certain conditions.    The first of these is,  you must have 520 *paid contributions.    *Once this condition is satisfied the credited and paid contributions are added together and the total is divided by the number of years which will have elapsed between the time of your first contribution and your final one.    That to my mind is the real value of your credited contributions.    However, the average will not be looked at unless the first condition is met i.e. 520 paid contributions.

Hope this explanation is of some help.


----------



## laila (15 Oct 2008)

Thanks everyone I understand now.


----------

